# Team-Fortress 2?



## Teh Panda (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone else still playing it? It's such a great gme and plenty of people still play it. I get on it once or twice a week maybe. Wondering if anyone might like a game on Steam some time (if you do, I'm Teh_Panda).


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

_I used to, but not sense the upgrades showed up I don't like grinding just to get a gun._


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _I used to, but not sense the upgrades showed up I don't like grinding just to get a gun._


 
Right now the system is so messed up that you barely have to grind at all, really, its more like the guns just kind of randomly pop up.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

It was over-rated to begin with, and it's gotten continuously worse.


----------



## Teh Panda (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It was over-rated to begin with, and it's gotten continuously worse.


Why do you think that? I'll admit the system of items is mucked up at the moment, but at the beginning it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Teh Panda said:


> Why do you think that? I'll admit the system of items is mucked up at the moment, but at the beginning it wasn't bad at all.



It wasn't good, either.  I didn't say it was bad, just over-rated.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 18, 2009)

I enjoy it and continue to play this wonderful game. But, as with any game it has haters who can't seem to understand games need to evolve to keep certain crowd; if this means losing people who will only bitch and whine about new things or _new systems_, that's fine. People need to get over themselves and realize the game isn't made for them.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I enjoy it and continue to play this wonderful game. But, as with any game it has haters who can't seem to understand games need to evolve to keep certain crowd; if this means losing people who will only bitch and whine about new things or _new systems_, that's fine. People need to get over themselves and realize the game isn't made for them.



What crowd would they have lost by not adding power-ups and unbalancing the game, exactly?

Spoony sums it up better than I could:



			
				Spoony said:
			
		

> I took about a six month break from the game to do videos, and I come back to Team Fortress 2 to find it an appalling shambles. What was once a beautifully-balanced game has become a den of achievement whores and twinked-out, unbalanced characters. In the time I was away, Valve instituted a ton of character updates, adding X-Box Live style achievements to each class, and granting special weapons when a player got them.
> 
> The achievements themselves are hilariously over-specific, impossible to get during the course of normal gameplay. Naturally, the first thing everyone did was to set up achievement farmsâ€“ servers tailor-made to facilitate the accomplishment of these achievements as quickly as possible. Iâ€™m torn between my dislike of farming achievements and the fact that Iâ€™ll never be competitive if I donâ€™t go farming. Therein lies the problem: the game is no longer balanced, and the only way to compete is to become the very kind of achievement whore I hate. It goes against the whole spirit of achievements, like setting a home run record with the baseball on a tee, and then being rewarded with steroids.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2009)

The weapons are sidegrades, not upgrades. I use only a handful of the sidegrades, if that. The stock weapons are better in almost every situation, so people saying they need the weapons or that the weapons unbalence everything are full of shit and haven't actually played the game with them.

However there's some things the new weapons can do that makes it seem like, in some situations, that the weapon is better. And it is, for those slim-chance situations. However, as I've said most of the time the stock ones are better. Heavy vs. Heavy, natasha beats down sasha. Sniper vs. sniper, rifle blows away huntsman. Spy vs. spy, they both facestab everybody in the map including themselves.

The game doesn't have weapon/unlock balancing issues, it has class balancing issues. Currently the SPY is far, FAR too powerful. The sniper isn't far behind, even though the sniper is -my- class I feel it's far too strong, however the spy is just plain over-kill-stupid-powerful against all classes except pyro.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 18, 2009)

TF2 was good at the beginning of it's lifespan. But now it is just an annoying stain on my Steam games list. I now play more Team Fortress classic and HL1 Deathmatch due to it.


----------



## Tabr (Oct 18, 2009)

I also stopped this one after the upgrades hit, the whole grind in my fps kinda turned me off to it big time. We have MMOs for that D:


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What crowd would they have lost by not adding power-ups and unbalancing the game, exactly?
> 
> Spoony sums it up better than I could:


So spoony hates the game because of achievements and one class. Those are really good reasons. One, the scout has been balance, he only has 95 health with the sandman. S'pretty much a one hit kill for most weapons. Two, the FAN now only does push back when at close range. Three, some one obviously doesn't play much. Most games I play in have three scouts tops, they don't last long against a heavy or a pyro. They're really only good for surprising people. People bitch, moan and complain when their gun doesn't do a ton of damage and this other one does. The FAN isn't OP. It has two shots and a three second reload. Another scout with the scattergun can rape them. I'd also like to add; if you don't like achievements, don't go for them. I never see anyone trying to do something specific. Never actually seen a spy, sniper or pyro run up to some one mid game and try to taunt kill. This whole 'grind' shit is bs, you unlock the weaposn by playing the game, get over yourself.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

In other news, the game is still nothing more than average.  I'm not sure why you're getting so upset and overly defensive bro, chill out :V


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 19, 2009)

One thing I don't get is why people go on so much about "UGHHHH I NEED TO GRIND THIS ACHIEVEMENT MANNNN~"

Most of the time, I don't "Try" for achievements, I just get them, and thats the way it should be done. The mental pain of these grinds are all self created as people run around as the scout  for hours and try to hit two people with one ball from the Sandman. 

Screw that, just play like you normally do and pretty soon your going to end up knocking the ball into one guy, and it will bounce and hit another. Achievement unlocked, oh cool.

Oh, And if your REALLY Desperate, use an achievement map. They work, srsly gaiz.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 19, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> One thing I don't get is why people go on so much about "UGHHHH I NEED TO GRIND THIS ACHIEVEMENT MANNNN~"
> 
> Most of the time, I don't "Try" for achievements, I just get them, and thats the way it should be done. The mental pain of these grinds are all self created as people run around as the scout for hours and try to hit two people with one ball from the Sandman.
> 
> ...


 

Some people don't want to have to wait until Valve's automated system deems them worthy enough to get a bonus weapon, so they have to stick with achievements.


----------



## Furlop (Oct 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Currently the SPY is far, FAR too powerful. The sniper isn't far behind, even though the sniper is -my- class I feel it's far too strong, however the spy is just plain over-kill-stupid-powerful against all classes except pyro.



You know what works great against a spy?

Not being oblivious to your surroundings and checking your back.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 19, 2009)

I like games you can play 3 hours in a month and not be at a disadvantage in equipment.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like games you can play 3 hours in a month and not be at a disadvantage in equipment.



But you're not, so I assume you like this game?
The unlocks aren't upgrades, they're designed to be side-grades. Meaning you're at no disadvantage by not having/using them.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2009)

Furlop said:


> You know what works great against a spy?
> 
> Not being oblivious to your surroundings and checking your back.



Facestab my friend. I've witnessed an entire team (five people) be facestabbed by one spy in less than five seconds.
Edit: Oh, and a sixth guy (sniper) with two headshots with the ambassador from halfway across 2fort, when the ambassador was first out. But even so, that weapon is the thirst most strongest in the game.


----------



## Furlop (Oct 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Facestab my friend. I've witnessed an entire team (five people) be facestabbed by one spy in less than five seconds.
> Edit: Oh, and a sixth guy (sniper) with two headshots with the ambassador from halfway across 2fort, when the ambassador was first out. But even so, that weapon is the thirst most strongest in the game.



There needs to be a facepalm smiley on this forum. Just for posts like this.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Heavy vs. Heavy, natasha beats down sasha.


Quick sidenote, it's vice versa :3
Natasha is the -25% damage penalty gun.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 19, 2009)

Furlop said:


> There needs to be a facepalm smiley on this forum. Just for posts like this.


Yea, no offense newf, the the ambassador is only OP if you know the right cool down times. if you blast it, it's usless. I will state however, the ambassador has sort of ruined the spy class, it's all about failstabs and then killing with the ambassador.



LotsOfNothing said:


> Some people don't want to have to wait until Valve's automated system deems them worthy enough to get a bonus weapon, so they have to stick with achievements.


you need like twelve achievements out of like thirty or forty to get an item. Most of which you can get after one game; just by playing!


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

All the cool kids play on the PS3 port.
The crappy, crappy PS3 port... 

I'm _Tewin_. ADD ME, FURS.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> All the cool kids play on the PS3 port.
> The crappy, crappy PS3 port...
> 
> I'm _Tewin_. ADD ME, FURS.


All the crappy kids _own_ a ps3

Fixed*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> All the crappy kids _own_ a ps3
> 
> Fixed*


 
*bursts into tears*


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Quick sidenote, it's vice versa :3
> Natasha is the -25% damage penalty gun.



I remember, you're right. That's what I meant.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 19, 2009)

TF2 is a good game. I still play it a lot. I'm "patiently" waiting for more class updates(I want to know what the Soldier gets that's gonna make everybody pissed. XD) and I'm STILL waiting for meet the medic/pyro.


----------



## Marticus (Oct 19, 2009)

Fucking whiners.

TF2 was good and it's still good.
Only thing in it that pisses me off are Pyros, but people who play them are clearly shit bless em, so whatever.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Fucking whiners.
> 
> TF2 was good and it's still good.
> Only thing in it that pisses me off are Pyros, but people who play them are clearly shit bless em, so whatever.



"I play spy"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Fucking whiners.
> 
> TF2 was good and it's still good.
> Only thing in it that pisses me off are Pyros, but people who play them are clearly shit bless em, so whatever.


 
Pyro-players tend to come across as overly aggressive to me.
They're always jerks and don't bother thanking Medics. D:<


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 19, 2009)

Marticus said:


> Only thing in it that pisses me off are Pyros, but people who play them are clearly shit bless em, so whatever.



Cry some more.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 19, 2009)

Its kinda obvious i do.. is it?

Jeantom396.....mofo's


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> Its kinda obvious i do.. is it?
> 
> Jeantom396.....mofo's


 
Spy-kun, hey, Spy-kun!
Where is our Intelligence?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 19, 2009)

I think newf ran into jening... or OMFGninja.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> *bursts into tears*


 

Don't worry, we can still play Killzone 2 or something.  :V


----------



## TehSean (Oct 19, 2009)

Mario Party FPS


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, sure. My no.1 game since I bought it. 

I doubt we'll be playing together anytime soon, though. My crappy connection can only take the closest of servers, and even those only on a good day. I miss my old one =) 

Regarding class ballance... the opinions are greatly skewed due to the randomness factor in public games. Obviously, the classes need to be ballanced around a given skill level. This skill level just has to be quite high - if the classes were too powerful at a low skill level, they'd be unbeatable at a high one. This, however, leads to a great skill drift in pubs. As such, a very skilled player can absolutely dominate a bad team and make certain classes or weapons seem OP. 

Take the spy. The spy is pretty much useless in high-level competitive play, because in comp 6v6 matches, each team member communicates with the others well enough to always know where each player is. Disguises can't fool anymore, uncloaking behind the enemy is not an option as they watch each other's backs (flanking scouts are a pain) and can actually hear the distinctive uncloaking sound. 

In pub games, a skilled spy can really seem OP. Instakill backstabs, near-infinite invisibility if You know what You're doing, occasional glitches (a.k.a facestabs) and headshots - sounds fierce indeed. Whereas actually the normal revolver has about the same average DPS as the ambassador (it excells at long ranges with godlike aim, but is useless against buildings, so that evens it out), facestabs happen less frequently than failed backstabs (You just remember the facestabs better, 'cause they piss You off), and an aware team can render a spy pretty much useless. 

Another "OP candidate", the FaN, is actually _strictly_ inferior to the scattergun. This can be easily calculated - 6 shots with an average of 90 dmg > 2 shots with an average of 100 dmg. Always. Of course, the FaN is a bit easier to use, since You only need to land the first hit; if You do, the second is pretty much guaranteed. Rapid fire is almost never used, since a) Your target moves after the first shot, and You pretty much can't compensate for that rapid movement with Your reflexes without sacrificing damage output, and b) Game occasionally glitches out at those speeds and does not register the 2nd hit. I sometimes use it on last resort shots and stationary enemies, but it doesn't happen very often. 

About the only situation where the FaN is superior is in a fight against a heavy (and those are easy enough with the normal scattergun) and a pyro (knockback helps You keep him at bay). However, face more than 1 enemy and You have to either run or pray for their bad aim. 

Actually, the game is amazingly ballanced out right now. Not so for competitive play, where many classes sit rather useless (pyro, engie, spy and heavy, mostly, though they get used sometimes, especially in the european leagues), but there are measures that are being taken to help fix that without overpowering the classes for pub games. Heavy is already a little bit more viable, and is probably getting a speedup meele weapon in a future update. 

Of course, if You happen to have a lot of bad luck and run into a "competitive pubber" - like me  - while being on a rather average or below average team ,chances are You'll get a different feeling, though  But there's always them bastards that will be so much better than Yourself that it feels like they're cheating. The people topping the scoreboards, they got them nightmare enemies as well. I'd know  

~Sylv


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2009)

lol competitive pubber. I think I have run into you, and I think my score was triple yours as well. ;3


----------



## yak (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm playing it. This game seems to have overtaken my previous interest - CS1.6. 
Servers of choice are the Furry Pound ones, nickname "griffin".


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 20, 2009)

Sylvine said:


> near-infinite invisibility if You know what You're doing


 

Equip the Cloak and Dagger lololol.


----------



## TehSean (Oct 21, 2009)

Being a competitive pubbie in this game is stupid. Unless you play with like. A few other competitive pubbies.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Being a competitive pubbie in this game is stupid. Unless you play with like. A few other competitive pubbies.


Some one sucks at the game.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Punching heavy's the best class in the game, and whoever disagrees huffs cats.


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Some one sucks at the game.



Everyone who plays it.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Punching heavy's the best class in the game, and whoever disagrees huffs cats.


Sandvich party anyone?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Sandvich party anyone?


 

Fuck yes.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Bonk! Too.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Bonk! Too.


 

No, Scouts can go to hell and get fucked by Hitler.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

So we steal it. :V


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2009)

The game is ok.I play it from time to time, but I don't find it that entertaining at the moment.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2009)

I play it when I actually have time, which means rarely.  But yea, TF2 rocks


----------



## TehSean (Oct 23, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Some one sucks at the game.



You will get critted eventually. No matter how good you are in a standard pub game.

Sometimes it will cause your team to lose the match.

Being competitive by yourself in TEAM fortress is dumb :^)


----------

